# Stanley no.110



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Just bought this Stanley no.110 for 2 dollars and restored it I would like to have I idea of what it is worth thx for all the help in advance


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday, I picked up an old Union 110 block plane. I paid $6.50 but did not complain because I just like hand planes and know it will clean up real nice. Oh, I have no idea what yours may be worth. To just be able to use it is priceless.

Paul


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Worth? About $5, give or take. You might be able to find a plane fetishist on ebay or similar who wants to fill out a collection, but there isnt really much on that to differentiate it from the $20 block plane you can pick up at sears


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 110 is not worth a whole lot moneywise because of the lack of adjustments like on a 601/2 0r 220 but if kept properly sharpened they make great user planes and are much superior to the junk you may find at Sears or the big boxes. I have two in my collection and do use them often. One is dedicated to my grandson who likes to "make shavings" when he visits.


----------

